# Fascinating Article on Scientology



## Michael (Mar 9, 2010)

If you are not familiar with the cult, this piece recently printed is a superb primer of Scientology from a defector's perspective.

Defectors Say Church of Scientology Hides Abuse - NYTimes.com

There is also an interesting multimedia slideshow of a timeline of Scientology on the page.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2010)

Sad that they are all still deceived. They want to "reform" Scientology not get out of it. The husband and wife are now getting a divorce because even after getting out the wife still believes and the husband wants nothing to do with it. Cults are wickedly deceptive at mind-control...but it's us Calvinists who are the robots.


----------

